# lighting for 5 gal. planted tank



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I put Fishie in his new 5 gallon planted tank. I was advised once to use a compact fluorescent bulb in order to grow the plants. I went to the store, and the lowest wattage they had was 60 watts. But it said something like, uses 13 watts... so does that mean it uses 13 watts of power but it gives off the brightness of 60 watts?? Is this too bright for a 5 gallon tank?? I mean, will my fish be bothered by it?


----------



## Sowman (Aug 19, 2011)

You are correct, it only consumes 13 watts but puts out 60 watts. You normally need 2-3 watts per gallon which turns out to be 10-15 watts. Now, I'm not sure if they make such a low wattage CFL bulb but the one I use is from walmart that put out about 20 watts. It also only cost $5. 

They issue with a 60 watt bulb can be that you may get a lot of algae. And I believe you need the get bulbs that are between 5000k to 6500K (this should be on the back of the package)


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Usually when we talk wattage around here, we mean CFL watts. Your 13 W CFL is fine for a 5gal. 

Sowman is right, the color temperature (in Kelvins) should be around 6500K for best growth. How much algae you get depends on how long the light is on.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

A 60w bulb will probably make your ballast die or explode lol, that is way too much for that tank and hood. They say to keep it under a certain point because the hood will cease to work.

If you can't find any bulbs, most petstores should have them btw, get a clip on desk lamp and use a bulb like that but suspended higher up.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> Usually when we talk wattage around here, we mean CFL watts. Your 13 W CFL is fine for a 5gal.
> 
> Sowman is right, the color temperature (in Kelvins) should be around 6500K for best growth. How much algae you get depends on how long the light is on.


+1
yes, watts/gal is essentially the cfl watt/gal. not incandescent


----------



## KukaaKatchou (Sep 19, 2010)

I got a lamp from the reptile section that clips onto my tank and the 15W Life Glo bulb (6500K) for my 5 gallon. When I have a bit more money I'm going to order some plants online (it's the shipping that kills lol)


----------

